# New C50....and Question..



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

When I look at other pics of Colnagos, it looks like people tend to size down? A lot of seatpost showing, etc. Mine is a 55. The difference in top tube length between the 55 and 54 is only 3mm. Since taking the pic, I have added about .7cm spacers under the stem. Given that, and given the current seat height, should I have gone with a 54 (better weight distribution) and just used an extra 1 - 1.5cm of spacers?? BTW, stem is a 110.
thx!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Beautiful bike..*

my only thought is that you used a Thomson seatpost. I mean you've got a kickars Italian bike with full campy and you put on a Thomson post. Nothing against Thomson, I use their stuff on my cross bike exclusively. I just would've forked over the other $ and gotten a campy seat post or Colnago post. 
BTW: A LBS owner just build up a C50 with DA10 and Carbon Bontager wheels, a totally macked out bike and he used a Thomson seatpost.

As far as size, I think it lood fine, you'll probably be more comfortable on the bigger bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> my only thought is that you used a Thomson seatpost. I mean you've got a kickars Italian bike with full campy and you put on a Thomson post. Nothing against Thomson, I use their stuff on my cross bike exclusively. I just would've forked over the other $ and gotten a campy seat post or Colnago post.
> BTW: A LBS owner just build up a C50 with DA10 and Carbon Bontager wheels, a totally macked out bike and he used a Thomson seatpost.
> 
> As far as size, I think it lood fine, you'll probably be more comfortable on the bigger bike.


Yeah, I know, I probably should have gone carbon. It wasn't the money, although I did get the Masterpiece for about $75.... I'm thinking of getting a flatter stem, maybe a deda or stella, who knows, and maybe I'll get a carbon post, although a campy or colango setback post might have me pushing the saddle quite far forward on the rails. I'd also like to try a San Marco Rever saddle (would like it in white to see how it goes with the bike), but $$$...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW, not sure if I have shortish legs for my height....but a couple of measurements:
height - 5' 9.5"
inseam - 82.5cm

When I stand over the bike in socked feet, the tt is touching me. Not pushing up into me, but it is touching..


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I've decided that I would rather go with a shorter frame size. Can't take this one back since its already been built up (but not ridden), so I'll have to sell it at a loss.......but I'd rather end up with a size that I'm happy with. So either a 54cm C50 or a '50' Cristallo. Anyone interested in a new C50 55cm???


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*For what?*



[email protected] said:


> I think I've decided that I would rather go with a shorter frame size.



The frame setup looks fine. Sizing any further down IMO will make it "twitchy."


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Been there, feel your pain.*



[email protected] said:


> I think I've decided that I would rather go with a shorter frame size. Can't take this one back since its already been built up (but not ridden), so I'll have to sell it at a loss.......but I'd rather end up with a size that I'm happy with. So either a 54cm C50 or a '50' Cristallo. Anyone interested in a new C50 55cm???[/QUOT
> 
> This is the only thing stinks about buying a bike you can't ride first. I drove over an hour yesterday to test ride an Orbea I want, but no on locally has one built up. I orderd my Merckx as a frame and it was a little too small, but I thought I'd make it work, but here it is eight months later and well, I'm looking for another frame. I've decided though, I'm not going to buy a bike I can't test ride first!
> 
> My suggestion to you is to ride the 54 before you sell the 55 if you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've decided that I would rather go with a shorter frame size. Can't take this one back since its already been built up (but not ridden), so I'll have to sell it at a loss.......but I'd rather end up with a size that I'm happy with. So either a 54cm C50 or a '50' Cristallo. Anyone interested in a new C50 55cm???[/QUOT
> ...


----------

